# Albino Shingleback



## Brown_Hair (Aug 11, 2009)

Anyone know of a breeding program undergoing for these? 

I no that they have very few live bearing offspring and it would take a while to get these on the market, however was just wondering, as they are absolute stunners! 

And shurely someone would be pursuing this for the obvious profit potential.....


----------



## W.T.BUY (Aug 11, 2009)

hmm differnt tail to most shinglebacks ive seen


----------



## Mr.James (Aug 11, 2009)

Thats cool, where did you get the pic?


----------



## fine_jungles (Aug 11, 2009)

wtb a bluey x shingleback ? haha 

i cant wait to have a fully grown adult in my collection!! 

fj


----------



## Brown_Hair (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah it is isnt it, i did notice that, the tail looks like a blue tongue x i seen in a hybrid thread on here not to long ago. The tails do vary a bit, even tho the albino's is noticible slimmer. 












Anyone know the origion of the albino pictured? All that i can find is that it was wild caught and calls "a western Australian reptile park" home....


----------



## Brown_Hair (Aug 11, 2009)

I also found this one on BTS.net from Gosford reptile park in Australia....


----------



## Mr.James (Aug 11, 2009)

fine_jungles said:


> wtb a bluey x shingleback ? haha
> 
> i cant wait to have a fully grown adult in my collection!!
> 
> fj




fully grown adult what? lol.


----------



## Daryl_H (Aug 11, 2009)

just looks like it has just come out from a long cold winter and needs to bump up the fat supply.... ive seen wild ones that look the same (tail)not albino tho ha ha


----------



## Mr.James (Aug 11, 2009)

The first photo, it looks like a blue tongue hybrid not just from the tail, but the scales and head are more blue tongue like. the last one is more like the real deal. IMO


----------



## Helikaon (Aug 11, 2009)

rottnest island shingle backs have tails like that so it is probably pure.


----------



## scratchy (Aug 11, 2009)

It is a South Western Shingleback from WA. Some people from the Eastern states think that WA animals are starving and skinny because they are used to the robust looking eastern animals. I think the animal in the pic is from Amidale reptile park south of Perth. Its a normal looking shingleback from coastal Perth area, besides its color. They have smoother scales, thinner longer tails, and are not as heavily built as eastern animals.


----------



## LadySnake (Aug 11, 2009)

It's a western bobtail for sure. There is an albino over here that I know for sure is in a breeding program. This is one of my guys -


----------



## Brown_Hair (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks Ladysnake! Your shingleback looks great!
Any idea how the program is going?


----------



## Bushfire (Aug 12, 2009)

The first one doesnt look like an albino to me, afterall it has normal coloured eye.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Aug 12, 2009)

Bushfire said:


> The first one doesnt look like an albino to me, afterall it has normal coloured eye.



The eye still has a red pupil, it looks dark because of the angle of the photo.


----------



## -Peter (Aug 12, 2009)

_Tiliqua rugosa rugosa_
The ssp most seen in the eastern states is _T. rugosa apser_


----------



## Bushfire (Aug 12, 2009)

Chrisreptile said:


> The eye still has a red pupil, it looks dark because of the angle of the photo.


 
That makes sense. Thought it was odd.


----------



## ozzieimages (Aug 12, 2009)

WOW..Awesome animal, nice pic to, looks like a cross between a Blue tongue and a Shingleback..

Baz


----------



## Kirby (Aug 12, 2009)

not everything is a hybrid guys.... jesus christ!


----------



## chilli (Aug 12, 2009)

Kirby said:


> not everything is a hybrid guys.... jesus christ!




everybody who states 'looks like a hybrid' should insert "i have no idea what a wa shingleback looks like but i just want to put up a post"

whilst trying to sound like an expert, they really demonstrate their lack of intelligence. the same when a picture goes up and everyone comments how starved and skinny they look. just painful people to get comments from.

'My dear old Dad used to say " Sometimes it's better to keep your mouth shut and appear stupid, than to open it and remove all doubt" - jeffspythons'


----------



## Bushfire (Aug 12, 2009)

Does the Western Australian Reptile Park still have it?


----------



## captive_fairy (Aug 12, 2009)

I think its gorgeous...Id love to have one


----------



## LadySnake (Aug 12, 2009)

Brown_Hair said:


> Thanks Ladysnake! Your shingleback looks great!
> Any idea how the program is going?


 
Last I heard it's been handed over to another keeper so he can try. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Shari (Jan 16, 2010)

Cobar is a wa shingleBack...we have to get a albino for our up coming breeding program ... those lizards will cost a very pretty peny.


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 16, 2010)

Does anyone else have anymore photos of albino shingles?


----------



## hornet (Feb 11, 2011)

Any word on the albino shingles?


----------



## -Peter (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm missing something in this thread, what albino? where? The only albino pic I can see is the old pic from the Gosford reptile Pk which is quite old. Its a Tiliqua rugosa asper. WA shingles, Tiliqua rugosa rugosa have longer tails than asper.


----------



## jinjajoe (Feb 11, 2011)

-Peter said:


> I'm missing something in this thread, what albino? where? The only albino pic I can see is the old pic from the Gosford reptile Pk which is quite old. Its a Tiliqua rugosa asper. WA shingles, Tiliqua rugosa rugosa have longer tails than asper.


 
Me too mate..... I reckon it is something to do with the suspensions of some of the earlier members posts ??? maybe moderator deletion ??


----------

